# Any information on the industry in the US Southwest?



## PattiCee203 (7 mo ago)

We are new to the game and one of us is from the commercial print industry on paper, on big presses! 

In the US Southwest, AZ/NM/Nevada, are there special considerations we should be aware of in terms of the weather out here? Lack of humidity? The two months when it's our rainy season? 

Do inks need to be kept cool? What about the other chemicals?


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

Emulsion needs to be stored in a relatively cool environment or it will expire sooner.

Water-based screen printing inks are much more prone to clogging screens in arid environments. If you will be working with them, a humidifier might be a good idea.

In general, the warmer the temp, the easier it is for chemical reactions to take place, so products do tend to degrade more quickly at higher temps and more slowly at lower temps. But some things aren't that prone to degrading in the first place. Other than emulsion, I'm not really sure which things might be the most suscetpable (I'm in Oregon, so not really an issue here). Of course, pretty much none of the stuff should be allowed to freeze.


----------



## tshirt_elliot (8 mo ago)

Lack of humidity is killing my print heads right now. I heard once I really start to pump up humidity it's going to raise temp even higher. Have 3 vendors coming out to give me some ideas of what I might be able to do. Not trying to spend a fortune because its a temporary shop. How big is your space, how many machines?


----------

